# Central Machinery #725 Band Saw



## MandyLiz (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a central machinery#725 and I'm in need of blades. Unfortunately, I don't know what's it's sizes. Can somebody help me?


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

You need to know the size of the blade that will fit your saw. The link could help you measure the size of the blade without using an old blade: http://www.bernards.co.uk/bandsaw_blades_faq.htm

For blade source reference, visit this thread: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/41668


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

Found this on search http://lumberjocks.com/topics/848
looks like it's a 69-69 1/2" blade


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

With the formula on measuring the blade size of your saw without using an old blade that I sent you, you should be able to know the size of your blade now. Now, you need find the best blade to cut some woods! You can ask recommendations from blade suppliers. I don't know for other brands but sawblade.com's sales rep do. Call them here: (201)450-9810.


----------



## MandyLiz (Sep 28, 2012)

thanks!


----------

